# Mike Holmes Rules



## steelbuilder (Oct 25, 2012)

I strive to be like MIke.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

steelbuilder said:


> I strive to be like MIke.


What a unlicensed, code breaking, screw loving, think he knows it all :blink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Where is Rob when you need him.. And other Rob is on vacation. This thread is going to be boring..


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Step 1: Move to Canada
Step 2: Buy overalls
Step 3: ????
Step 4: Profit


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

steelbuilder said:


> I strive to be like MIke.


You're in the wrong business. Show business is where you need to be if you wanna be like Mike!:shifty:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> What a unlicensed, code breaking, screw loving, think he knows it all :blink:


I'm sure the screws are used because the hum of the compressor would eff up the audio for the show..... right.... right?!?!?! :blink:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

EricBrancard said:


> Step 1: Move to Canada
> Step 2: Buy overalls
> Step 3: ????
> Step 4: Profit



I love when meme type things make their way onto this site. :laughing:


----------



## Robs660 (Jan 15, 2012)

You mean Mike the labourer? If you are on here as a professional tradesman then find a new idol. If you are looking go stir the pot. Well done. He is an ass who gives professionals a bad name. What's that, you don't like the color of your walls? Well than, let's tear down your whole house!

Really?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Al Bundy rules!


----------



## Andrew6127 (Aug 14, 2012)

So why is Mike Holmes viewed as such a douche around here? I've seen his show, didn't get interested enough to form an opinion but I am curious why everyone thunks he sucks.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wait for it...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Wait for it.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

he goes on about certification yet he isnt


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Wait for it...





ohiohomedoctor said:


> Wait for it.













Want some, gents?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Brutus said:


> Want some, gents?


Salted & dubbl butter?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I dont dig ear ring's and chains. Ive only seen a couple of episodes. He put a french drain in in a way I didn't like and mixed concrete in the hole, but otherwise he seemed to do quality work. The one episode he tripped about people using subs, whatever. I wish I could wear overalls, have a tool company sponsor me, a network subsidize my projects and make a half mil or so a year. Good for him.

He is an arrogant SOB, but so are most tv stars.


----------



## Walter Secore (Jun 2, 2012)

His jobs are good for tv land but don't work in the real world unless your doing a job for bill gates and money is no object.


----------



## Walter Secore (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh and I forgot ....he's a @ss


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

angus242 said:


> Al Bundy rules!



Al is the man.


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

rex said:


> Al is the man.


Where the beer gives ya gas and the Bundy's kick ass......at the.... (finish it Rex)


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Time for a derailing....any thoughts on the other HGTV/DIY Contractors? Specifically Brian Baumeler and Jim Caruk? Us Canucks need our heroes you know....


----------



## Aura Detail (Oct 21, 2012)

asevereid said:


> Time for a derailing....any thoughts on the other HGTV/DIY Contractors? Specifically Brian Baumeler and Jim Caruk? Us Canucks need our heroes you know....


I enjoy Brian Bauemler and Jim Caruk. Both depict a much more realistic picture of our industry. Brian's humour makes his shows worth watching.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

I like Brian. I feel like he actually know what he's doing. And his sarcasm with the homeowners males for a good show.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

asevereid said:


> Time for a derailing....any thoughts on the other HGTV/DIY Contractors? Specifically Brian Baumeler and Jim Caruk? Us Canucks need our heroes you know....


You have "Steven & Chris" - you are not permitted heroes.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> You have "Steven & Chris" - you are not permitted heroes.


Damnit.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

asevereid said:


> Damnit.


Yah, yah, I know - it's tough all the way around. But you folks knew the penalty.


Wait a moment - you also have Red Green - well hey, OK - you ARE permitted heroes - but they gotta use duck tape.

Carry on...


----------



## steelbuilder (Oct 25, 2012)

I knew that would get a fire going.Everyone knows a job like Holmes does is fantasyland. Just having a little fun.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

steelbuilder said:


> I knew that would get a fire going.Everyone knows a job like Holmes does is fantasyland. Just having a little fun.


Look for threads on worm drive vs. side winder circular saw, titanium vs steel hammers, or mesh tape vs paper tape if you really want to start a something :whistling


----------



## princelake (Jul 17, 2012)

he does some pretty sloppy finishing work like when caulking and finishing cabinets and what not and i notice on my little 27" non HD tv. i can only imagine what some of his work looks like in person. looks great from an airplane!


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Brutus said:


> Look for threads on worm drive vs. side winder circular saw, titanium vs steel hammers, or mesh tape vs paper tape if you really want to start a something :whistling


Don't forget cope vs inside miter.


----------



## 4 seasons (Jan 4, 2010)

Nudy bar!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Good for you...


----------



## Big Rig (Feb 23, 2009)

steelbuilder said:


> I strive to be like MIke.


LOW bar, huh?


----------



## Big Rig (Feb 23, 2009)

asevereid said:


> Time for a derailing....any thoughts on the other HGTV/DIY Contractors? Specifically Brian Baumeler and Jim Caruk? Us Canucks need our heroes you know....


The ONLY show ever worth watching on those channels is "Million Dollar Contractor"- Stephen Fanuka.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Big Rig said:


> The ONLY show ever worth watching on those channels is "Million Dollar Contractor"- Stephen Fanuka.


Thats my favorite show too. I wish he was a member. My dream is for my kids to be able to do to my business what he did to his dads. He is someone to look up too.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Thats my favorite show too. I wish he was a member. My dream is for my kids to be able to do to my business what he did to his dads. He is someone to look up too.


Norm and Silva...

That dude doss seem to do only very high end stuff. From the episodes I have seen my wife watching he must do 10 mil+ a year.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

ROVACON said:


> Where the beer gives ya gas and the Bundy's kick ass......at the.... (finish it Rex)



nudie bar. :laughing:


----------



## Robs660 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ohh my god! You have a spot of mild the size of a quarter on your sheathing. We had better burn down your house and your neighbours house. Blame the guy who did your bathroom on a $8k budget and then build you new homes with 12' ceilings in the basement and gourmet kitchen and a state of the art theatre in The basement. That's Mike Holmes for you. On other DIY shows they may go as far as dry ice blasting or something but at least it's in the realm on possibility 

Long live Norm Abrams!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Norm and Silva...
> 
> That dude doss seem to do only very high end stuff. From the episodes I have seen my wife watching he must do 10 mil+ a year.


2x for Norm & Tommy - betcha Mr. fancy pants wears a scarf tho...


----------



## steelbuilder (Oct 25, 2012)

I agreed norm is a badass. And Mikes guys do pretty good tile work his screw fetish is little much.


----------



## A.Murrill (Nov 25, 2011)

A.Murrill said:


> Business is pretty good. I am contracting for Lowes still, for now. Roof, siding, windows, decks. They get a bunch of work. Sometimes it's a pain dealing with them but its steady work.
> I just started that about 2 years ago. Been in business for 15 years and I had gotten pretty slow. I don't like to sit still very long so I thought I'd try it out.
> By the way I checked out your website yesterday. Very nice!


How's business for you?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment about the website! We are very very busy. We are finishing a 1800sqft room addition in springboro, building a screened porch in beavercreek, finishing a basement also in beavercreek, working on a remodel in Oakwood that has a new bathroom exterior paint kitchen remod and all new windows, and doing a 2000 sq.ft flooring and interior repaint job in springboro. All this at the same time and hopefully to be wrapped up by Christmas. After christmas we have a few things on the books but nothing exciting yet.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> anybody with a pickup truck can be contractor here :sad:





BCConstruction said:


> i see someone mentioned million dollar contractor. I recorded some of his shows with TIVO and up to yet i aint been impressed. From the first 2 shows i watched he looks like he only employs Mexicans and the quality of work and materials spec'd were not what i would class as high end. They were def nice places and had some nice stuff done to them but i expected more from this guy. It seemed like the subs he was using for the majority of the installs were the ones who knew their stuff.


amazing how quickly talk on this site turns into bashing certain groups of people.
here's an article on mexican architecture for you guys. maybe you should read it before throwing them under the bus. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Architecture_of_Mexico

speaking of which, i've yet to see anyone prove that holmes is unlicensed. i'd honestly like to see it. TIA.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

aptpupil said:


> i've yet to see anyone prove that holmes is unlicensed. i'd honestly like to see it. TIA.


I'm sure he was more worried about his SAG card.


----------



## Big Rig (Feb 23, 2009)

*Stephen Fanuka*



shesaremonclus said:


> If I did work with Fanukas budget I to will do great work. Money is a big facilitator.


Fanuka is talented. His business was long ago established.
The NIGHTMARES that Fanuka faces in dealing with this demanding caliber of client is rarely seen by anyone in the general public, let alone the TV screen. It is not a walk in the park. High dollar is only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

aptpupil said:


> speaking of which, i've yet to see anyone prove that holmes is unlicensed. i'd honestly like to see it. TIA.



What proof do you want? I can't prove something that is non-existent in this province


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

aptpupil said:


> amazing how quickly talk on this site turns into bashing certain groups of people.
> here's an article on mexican architecture for you guys. maybe you should read it before throwing them under the bus.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Architecture_of_Mexico
> 
> speaking of which, i've yet to see anyone prove that holmes is unlicensed. i'd honestly like to see it. TIA.


its just a saying.. not related to mexicans in this case.. in canada there is not mexicans


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

_"Most Mexican Canadian settlement concentrations are found in metropolitan areas across Canada, with the highest concentrations in Greater Toronto and Quebec and are also present in other provinces of Canada such as British Columbia, Alberta and Manitoba."_


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

angus242 said:


> _"Most Mexican Canadian settlement concentrations are found in metropolitan areas across Canada, with the highest concentrations in Greater Toronto and Quebec and are also present in other provinces of Canada such as British Columbia, Alberta and Manitoba."_


I meant mexicans like you guys have, the illegal ones who underbid you all.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> What proof do you want? I can't prove something that is non-existent in this province


ok. so the mike holmes isn't licensed because he doesn't need to be? is that what's happening? fair enough. then it makes me wonder why people bring it up. it's like saying someone isn't a member of the local BBB as if it were a requirement to be a serious contractor.



FramingPro said:


> I meant mexicans like you guys have, the illegal ones who underbid you all.


you said there weren't mexicans and then you said there weren't mexicans like we have here, meaning the illegal kind. so i think the word you were looking for (instead of "pedro with a pickup" or "mexican") is "illegal." just saying.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

aptpupil said:


> ok. so the mike holmes isn't licensed because he doesn't need to be? is that what's happening? fair enough. then it makes me wonder why people bring it up. it's like saying someone isn't a member of the local BBB as if it were a requirement to be a serious contractor.
> 
> 
> 
> you said there weren't mexicans and then you said there weren't mexicans like we have here, meaning the illegal kind. so i think the word you were looking for (instead of "pedro with a pickup" or "mexican") is "illegal." just saying.


The beef people have with Mike and licensing is that, he is constantly advocating for licensing , and calling anyone without a license or C of A a hack..
And well if he doesn't have a license, then how does that work :blink:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> The beef people have with Mike and licensing is that, he is constantly advocating for licensing , and calling anyone without a license or C of A a hack..
> And well if he doesn't have a license, then how does that work :blink:


ok, fair enough. maybe he, too, should be more specific with his language and say that people should make sure that contractors have the required paperwork before hiring them. 
from what you guys are telling me he has the required paperwork to do work there, is that right? if so, he may be a hack for using screws or whatever else we want to call him on, but not for lack of paperwork.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

aptpupil said:


> ok, fair enough. maybe he, too, should be more specific with his language and say that people should make sure that contractors have the required paperwork before hiring them.
> from what you guys are telling me he has the required paperwork to do work there, is that right? if so, he may be a hack for using screws or whatever else we want to call him on, but not for lack of paperwork.


There are licences required such as those who do plumbing, electrical, hvac, pipe fitting etc...which Holmes subs out too.

The only person who spouted off about hating homes due to his lack of licence is Kato who claimed that Holmes claimed he was a carpenter but he was not a red seal.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> There are licences required such as those who do plumbing, electrical, hvac, pipe fitting etc...which Holmes subs out too.
> 
> The only person who spouted off about hating homes due to his lack of licence is Kato who claimed that Holmes claimed he was a carpenter but he was not a red seal.


OK, "red seal"?


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> OK, "red seal"?


In Canada the red seal is an interprovincial trade certification. After you get your C of Q you can choose whether to do it or not. Only some trades are red seal, eg carpenter, brick mason and about 12 more


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

FramingPro said:


> In Canada the red seal is an interprovincial trade certification. After you get your C of Q you can choose whether to do it or not. Only some trades are red seal, eg carpenter, brick mason and about 12 more


Thanks.
Meaning, once you are certified, it carries throughout all the provinces?

Is this any different from a "journeymnan", or is it in addition to...?


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

A few things I would like to say. 

1 Carpentry is an unregulated trade in Ontario. You don't need to have a ticket to practice here. You can build the structure but need a Master Plumber, Master Electrician to do that stuff. But hell you can build something that barely passes code and thats ok.

2 Mike Holmes has done one majour thing for this provence. He advocates for training, Certification and Apprenticeship in this province. He pushes for school boards to get the trades back in to the curriculum. Pushes the Province to get their act together and start pushing for apprenticeship right out of high school. 

We are in a tail spin in this province as far as the trades are going. We are so short of carpenters sparkies plumbers brickies and such that if you get anyone that can swing a hammer you keep them. He is helping that problem out and trying to get others to as well.

***** and complain all you want about him he is trying to do something about this mess.

Go check out his charity the holmes foundation. See all the good he does.

http://makeitright.ca/Holmes_Foundation/

http://makeitright.ca/Holmes_Foundation/foundation.php?page_id=76

He give bursaries and scholarships every year to young people that work hard to further their career in construction.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Thanks.
> Meaning, once you are certified, it carries throughout all the provinces?
> 
> Is this any different from a "journeymnan", or is it in addition to...?


Certificate of qualification mean you are a journeyman carpenter but if you get that its a red seal meaning interprovincial. Basicly one in the same thing.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

This thread is soooooooooo boring...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Homes is not coming..


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Spaint90 said:


> I try and avoid HGTV anything..ive watched a segment of his show once. Bout it. Dont care haha.
> 
> Does he have a daughter?:laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:
:no:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Spaint got funny this time around.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> spaint got funny this time around.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

bconley said:


> He is an actor, a paid spokesmen and uses screw where he shouldn't but....
> I do believe him being on TV ranting about all that can go wrong by not using licensed contractors and such, can do nothing but benefit contractors everywhere.


How about when your client wants you to violate code "because I saw mike holmes do it" how does that help? When people view him as the "god" of contacting anyone saying contrary is evil and lying just to make more money, when in reality we just actually know what we're doing.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> How about when your client wants you to violate code "because I saw mike holmes do it" how does that help? When people view him as the "god" of contacting anyone saying contrary is evil and lying just to make more money, when in reality we just actually know what we're doing.


That happens all to often eh?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

RobertCDF said:


> How about when your client wants you to violate code "because I saw mike holmes do it" how does that help? When people view him as the "god" of contacting anyone saying contrary is evil and lying just to make more money, when in reality we just actually know what we're doing.


It was on TV, it MUST be troo...

Where did you hear that?
_The Internet._
And you believed it?
_Yeah. They can't put anything on the Internet that isn't true._
Where did you hear that?
_The Internet.
Oh Look, here comes my date. I met him on the internet. He's a french model._
Bonjour.


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

Norm Abrams is the Man  just sayin


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

This thread topic is starting to be as common as mesh tape threads! The guy will never be a Norm Abrams or a Tom Silva. He does point out a lot of crappy work by the "cheapest" contractor. It's entertaining to watch. I am sure we all feel the way we do things is the best way to us...would any of you turn down a show to show your way off...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Maybe Tom but not Norm..


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

bconley said:


> He is an actor, a paid spokesmen and uses screw where he shouldn't but....





overanalyze said:


> ...would any of you turn down a show to show your way off...


Would any of you? :whistling: Who wants to do a show? :thumbup: First off, as producer I'm looking for someone who wants to step up and be the executive producer? :clap:
Who's willing to show off their stuff?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Maybe Tom but not Norm..


No way. Mike isn't anywhere close to Tom Silva.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tylerwalker32 said:


> No way. Mike isn't anywhere close to Tom Silva.


Tom & Norm - that's it.

And then Roy Underhill onct in awhile to remind me I should appreciate my shiny powered tools.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

When I look at the work Mike does compared to the work done in This old House. They aren't in the same category. Holmes does good work but he leaves off details, this old house is all about the craftsmanship and focusing on the history of the home, and detailed oriented.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

I like what he's doing with Windwalk, cutting edge sustainability.
http://holmeshomes.ca/_files/WindWalk_TheVision.pdf


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tylerwalker32 said:


> When I look at the work Mike does compared to the work done in This old House. They aren't in the same category. Holmes does good work but he leaves off details, this old house is all about the craftsmanship and focusing on the history of the home, and detailed oriented.


How can you compare the two? It's not even a close genre. One is about restoring old homes while updating the features to modern features. The other is about a contractor fixing botched builder or renovators projects. One the HO is paying for EVERYTHING. The other Mike and the Show pay for everything.

So you are correct in your analysis, but it's flawed because they are not even close to being the same premise.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> How can you compare the two? It's not even a close genre. One is about restoring old homes while updating the features to modern features. The other is about a contractor fixing botched builder or renovators projects. One the HO is paying for EVERYTHING. The other Mike and the Show pay for everything.
> 
> So you are correct in your analysis, but it's flawed because they are not even close to being the same premise.


:no:


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

kambrooks said:


> View attachment 80892


:laughing::laughing:

Kam was that last night for you?


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I think he likes that. Its Mike Holmes Daughter. Look at the smile on his face and tell me he doesn't have "a silly I like that grin!"


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

Greg, everything looks good from behind :thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Spaint90 said:


> Greg, everything looks good from behind :thumbsup:


My plumber sure doesn't!


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> My plumber sure doesn't!


Have you called mike? He loves to offer his services


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

What I like about Norm is his heavy Boston accent and his biscuits. 

I love it when he says, "We're going to assemble this frame using wood glue and some biscuits and then we are going to assemble the draaaaas."


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tedanderson said:


> What I like about Norm is his heavy Boston accent and his biscuits.
> 
> I love it when he says, "We're going to assemble this frame using wood glue and some biscuits and then we are going to assemble the draaaaas."


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yrvln4clunE">YouTube Link</a>


I can watch his show all day long! When I was a teen I watched his show on Saturdays!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I grew up watching the reruns on pbs. Probably had a lot to do with me becoming a trades person.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

tedanderson said:


> What I like about Norm is his heavy Boston accent and his biscuits.
> 
> I love it when he says, "We're going to assemble this frame using wood glue and some biscuits and then we are going to assemble the draaaaas."


Norm is from Rhode Island. The accent is similar.....and terrible.:laughing:


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

EricBrancard said:


> Norm is from Rhode Island. The accent is similar.....and terrible.:laughing:


Rhode island is occupied by all the tatted beach ******* nowadays too, with the accents:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I loved Rhode Island. I had a sweet studio apartment on Federal Hill above the medertranio or some crap like that. It was GOOD times.


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah RI is cool, i grew up going to surf there..1st and 2nd beach in newport, "ganset" and some of the rock bottom reefs when they went off. Girls were always friendly too.

State got rocked by sandy though from what ive heard.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I love Newport. Had my bachelor party there over the summer.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I stayed there on summer while remodeling a beach house for a guy. That job took all summer : whistling


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I stayed there on summer while remodeling a beach house for a guy. That job took all summer : whistling


Beach and bikinis had nothing to do with it:whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> One the HO is paying for EVERYTHING. The other Mike and the Show pay for everything.


While I agree that the shows address different areas, Holmes' does not pay for everything, at least in some cases. I've seen a few shows where they mention that they had to reduce the scope due to the HO's budget.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Spaint90 said:


> Beach and bikinis had nothing to do with it:whistling


It actually had everything to do with it. Speaking of closing rates mine were pretty good that summer. Several tap dances around why "my" beach house was a construction site.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> While I agree that the shows address different areas, Holmes' does not pay for everything, at least in some cases. I've seen a few shows where they mention that they had to reduce the scope due to the HO's budget.


Holmes regularly contributes money when they cannot afford it


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I doubt Homes pays for it. More likely Make it Right industries by way of Dewalt.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I doubt Homes pays for it. More likely Make it Right industries by way of Dewalt.


No he doesn't pay for it all the time. But I watched a behind the scenes (which is liable to be just as fake as everything else) and when the show can't pay for his extensive projects, he has been known to use his personal money.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

kambrooks said:


> Holmes regularly contributes money when they cannot afford it


Training customers to expect a rebate from the contractor you say?!
This is far more insidious than I had even imagined...
:whistling


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> There are licences required such as those who do plumbing, electrical, hvac, pipe fitting etc...which Holmes subs out too.
> 
> The only person who spouted off about hating homes due to his lack of licence is Kato who claimed that Holmes claimed he was a carpenter but he was not a red seal.


maybe in this thread, but i've seen several people call him unlicensed over the course of the several threads i've seen about him on here. it always gets put out there and it seems like we finally have some actual answers about that, which is nice. now we can move onto whether or not his screws are engineered or not. :laughing:


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Tylerwalker32 said:


> When I look at the work Mike does compared to the work done in This old House. They aren't in the same category. Holmes does good work but he leaves off details, this old house is all about the craftsmanship and focusing on the history of the home, and detailed oriented.


I agree with you 100% however how much history does a 40 year old house have compared to one that is 200 to 500 or more years old? And yes I have seen Norm and his team work on houses that old before. Mike Holmes doesn't period. I like TOS and wish Mike would put that detail into the materials and tools they use.

There are other shows that go into that kind of detail too. I find them more interesting for sure. I still like the Holmes shows though.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

aptpupil said:


> . now we can move onto whether or not his screws are engineered or not. :laughing:


Sorry, just a typical $39.00 box of #8 x 3" made in China


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Greg from K/W said:


> I agree with you 100% however how much history does a 40 year old house have compared to one that is 200 to 500 or more years old? And yes I have seen Norm and his team work on houses that old before. Mike Holmes doesn't period. I like TOS and wish Mike would put that detail into the materials and tools they use.
> 
> There are other shows that go into that kind of detail too. I find them more interesting for sure. I still like the Holmes shows though.


Where did Norm and co work on houses even close to 500 years old?


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I dont know it was like 10 years ago I saw the episode just saying there are houses he worked on pushing that old. Thats all. lol to use that as a comparison is all.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> Sorry, just a typical $39.00 box of #8 x 3" made in China


Nope he uses framing screws that are not accepted by all municipalities yet. They are a gold colour. Im not saying that its right and actually I agree that they are a bad idea in most circumstances. In non load bearing items its ok like bulk heads but not in support walls and roof structure.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Greg from K/W said:


> I dont know it was like 10 years ago I saw the episode just saying there are houses he worked on pushing that old. Thats all. lol to use that as a comparison is all.


Not to get wrapped around the axle on the dates and all, but we're probably talking 1630s at the earliest for stuff they worked on. In that date range you are already getting into the oldest homes in new England and some of the oldest in America.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Ya im just saying it was really freaking old with a fire place that had a 10' X 10' stone base under it. Took up almost the whole stinking first floor lol.

It is amazing the stuff he worked on in the past on tos.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Greg from K/W said:


> Nope he uses framing screws that are not accepted by all municipalities yet. They are a gold colour. Im not saying that its right and actually I agree that they are a bad idea in most circumstances. In non load bearing items its ok like bulk heads but not in support walls and roof structure.


Give me a spec on these, I'm not familiar with them.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> Give me a spec on these, I'm not familiar with them.



i always see him pull from the same boxes of run of the mill construction screws that i use..


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I think he uses grk or spax. There always yellow zinc plated.

Never seen him use a ordinary drywall screw, or even deck screws.

And jeez i know if i had my own show id screw everything. Every single piece of shoe molding would be put down with a #9-2" #20 torx head screw. :laughing: oh yea and dont forget the pl premium glue.


----------

